# trappeur



## alenaro

_Trappeur_. C'est le titre d'un dialogue que je dois traduire.
Y-a-t il une définition équivalente en italien? Le dico dit qu'on se réfere à un chasseur qui utilise des _trappes_ e vit du commerce de fourrures.
Si l'on traduit _trappe_ avec _trappola_, serait-elle _bracconiere_ une autre bonne solution à la place de cacciatore di pellicce? ou _cacciatore di frodo_?

Merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## Nicuzza22

L'idée de "bracconiere" et "cacciatore di frode" présuppose quelque chose d'illégal.... c'est le meme pour le français "trappeur"?


----------



## alenaro

Nicuzza22 said:


> L'idée de "bracconiere" et "cacciatore di frode" présuppose quelque chose d'illégal.... c'est le meme pour le français "trappeur"?



Je crois que non, mais j'étais douteux à cause de l'usage de _trappes _qu'ils font, selon la définition du dico et du mot meme.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas quel est le meilleur mot, mais si tu connais Davy Crockett, le célèbre trappeur américain, tu pourras nous dire quel est le mot employé en italien pour nommer son métier !


----------



## alenaro

Autant que je lise, il semble qu'on utilise _cacciatore_ tout court ou, des fois, _cacciatore d'orsi chasseur d'ours _!


----------



## itka

... Bon, vous n'avez pas de traduction pour ce métier, alors.. Ce sont des chasseurs professionnels qui attrapaient au moyen de pièges les animaux dont ils revendaient la fourrure... Ce n'était pas du tout illégal... un métier comme un autre...


----------



## Corsicum

Un cacciatore di pelli ? 
http://www.frasi.net/dizionari/inglese-italiano/default.asp?vocabolo=cacciatore&L21=S
http://www.frasi.net/dizionari/inglese-italiano/default.asp?vocabolo=trapper


----------

